# 12/2 Amerflex



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

any idea how old this is?

~CS~


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That's the Black plastic romex, circa 1972


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

He is right.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

was that the weasly ground years Doc? 

~CS~


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> was that the weasly ground years Doc?
> 
> ~CS~


1960 thru 69', I believe it was upgraded to fullsize over the melting of other conductors in the cable during hot to ground shorts and faulty OCPD. I have encountered many weasly grounds melted into the conductors on numerous cables.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Made in Pawtucket, Rhode Island. The AIW (now Southwire) factory is still there but they stopped making NM cable at it decades ago. They make all their cord and speciality products there now.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Peter, that might be one of your best posts this year


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

That's the romex with TW wire right?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Peter, that might be one of your best posts this year



Why?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Why?


Because he hates you and has to bust on you at every turn.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Because he hates you and has to bust on you at every turn.


Cool.


----------

